# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Lancement de Tango : un service d'appels vidos haute dfinition disponible sur iPhone et Androd

## Mejdi20

*Lancement de Tango : un service d'appels vidos haute dfinition disponible sur iPhone et Androd*

_Tango permet de passer des appels vidos gratuitement via les rseaux 3G et Wi-Fi sur iPhone et Androd. L'application est disponible ds aujourd'hui sur l'App Store et l'Androd Marketplace_


Disponible ds aujourdhui sur lApp Store et lAndrod Marketplace, Tango est un service gratuit de conversation vido haute dfinition sur mobile permettant de voir ses proches o quils soient dans le monde. Les utilisateurs peuvent installer lapplication sur des terminaux iPhone et Androd et communiquer via les rseaux 3G, 4G (non disponible en France) et Wi-Fi.

*Le premier service dappels vidos fonctionnant en 3G*

Facile  utiliser, Tango permet de partager des moments de vie  distance et de passer un appel vido en situation de mobilit sans dpendre d'un rseau Wi-Fi local. Grce  Tango, il est dsormais possible de passer des appels vido o que l'on soit sans se restreindre  des rseaux domestiques. C'est le premier service d'appels vido compatible avec le rseau 3G des oprateurs mobiles. Tango permet de passer des appels vidos haute dfinition vers et depuis l'iPhone 3GS, l'iPhone 4 et certains mobiles Androd (Motorola Droid X, HTC EVO, HTC Incredible, et Google Nexus One).

*Un dfi technique de taille*

 L'ide de crer Tango nous est venue lanne dernire pour rsoudre nos problmes personnels : comment rester facilement connect avec notre famille et nos amis a travers le monde ?" raconte Uri Raz, co-fondateur et directeur gnral de Tango. "Aujourd'hui nous lanons un service dappels vidos gratuits sur iPhone et Androd. Notre but a long terme est de permettre  n'importe qui dans le monde de passer des appels vidos gratuits depuis tous les crans connects  internet .

Pour Eric Setton, co-fondateur et directeur technique de Tango "Passer un appel vido via le rseau 3G tait un problme trs difficile  rsoudre en raison des normes besoins techniques requis.[] Nous avons constitu une quipe technique de classe internationale pour le rsoudre et sommes vraiment excits de rendre aujourd'hui Tango disponible sur iPhone et Android. Nous pensons que les appels vidos devraient toujours tre gratuits pour tous. Nous avons donc cr un service capable de mettre en relation des centaines de millions de personnes avec de faibles cots d'infrastructures pour faire de cet idal une ralit. Notre but ultime est de donner le meilleur produit et la meilleure exprience possible  nos utilisateurs, et nous sommes  impatien de voir comment les gens vont utiliser ce service".

*Les principales fonctionnalits de Tango :* 

 *Appels video gratuits en haute definition via les rseaux Wi-Fi et 3G* permettant dappeler o que lon soit dans le monde     Une solution qui marche aussi bien sur* iPhone que sur Androd* *Tango utilise les contacts du tlphone* vitant le dsagrment davoir  ajouter ses amis *Aucune inscription nest ncessaire!* Il ny a qu installer et  appeler     Possibilit de voir en plein cran ce que lon est en train de montrer a son interlocuteur et dallumer ou deteindre la video selon les besoins de lappel     Fonctionne avec les *tlphones possdant une (iPhone 3GS) ou deux camras (iPhone 4, mobiles Androd)*     Possibilit dinviter par mail ou SMS des amis nayant pas encore lapplication

*Un march en plein essor*

Lessor du march des smartphones et lamlioration des rseaux a cr une norme opportunit de march pour les appels vidos sur mobile. Il y a plus de 325 millions de smartphones utiliss dans le monde et les tudes prvoient plus dun milliard dutilisateurs en 2013. En considrant quil est prvu que le march des communications mobiles atteindra un trillion de dollars dans les deux prochaines annes, on peut facilement imaginer que lappel vido va devenir le prolongement naturel de lexprience mobile. Skype est un parfait exemple de cette forte croissance avec ses 550 millions dutilisateurs qui passent quelques milliards de minutes dappels chaque mois. 40% des utilisateurs y passent des appels vidos.

Tango est en tlchargement gratuit sur lApp Store et lAndrod Marketplace. On peut appeler nimporte lequel de ses contacts ayant tlcharg lapplication sur son tlphone, quel quil soit.

*A propos de Tango*

Fonde en septembre 2009, Tango est un service gratuit dappels vidos sur mobile permettant de rester en contact avec ses amis et sa famille o quils soient dans le monde. Tango permet des appels vidos haute dfinition sur iPhone et mobiles Androd via les rseaux 3G et Wi-Fi. Tango modifie la faon dont les gens communiquent chaque jour, restent en contact et partagent des moments extraordinaires en direct. Lentreprise a lev 5 millions de dollars auprs des plus grands investisseurs de la Silicon Valley dont Bill Hambrecht, Michael Birch, Bill Tai et Daniel Scheinman. Lapplication est disponible gratuitement sur lApp Store et lAndrod Marketplace. Le sige social de Tango est situ  Palo Alto, en Californie.

----------

